# Is PB Black Hole the best option?



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

I've been looking for a decent filler product for my Black RRS to keep me going in between proper polishing. I gave it a really good detail in April and it took over 2 days so dont want to be doing that more than twice a year 

I've heard good things about black hole, but is there any other "filler" type product for that quick fix finish?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

BH is a great product for this use, there is always good old SRP, also I have been using AF Tripple (AIO) on my black golf GTI on the hard to machine polish areas to good effect.:thumb:


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, I'm a nOOb at all this, what is SRP and AIO


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

gilford said:


> Sorry, I'm a nOOb at all this, what is SRP and AIO


SRP : Autoglym's Super Resin Polish
AIO : All In One


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Super Resin Polish, I didn't think that would be any good as it's available at Halfords 

I've got a load of AG stuff in the boot of the RRS, a "kit" came with it for free, I might give it a try first 

Can I machine that on or is it best to apply by hand?

I was just presuming a "coloured" product would be better than a white one, shows how much I know!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Blackhole in my eyes is still the daddy. The only thing with more filling will be very oily and I try not to use oily products under nice waxes and sealants.

BH is a nice acrylic product as is EZ creme glaze (which looks better than BH but fills slightly less) see my recent thread for EZ creme results. 

Oh if your car is black like your avatar get blackhole. I guarantee it''ll transform the look of the car.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Recently ii helped correct an m3 in carbon black with a couple other members. We tested 3 glazes for looks and blackhole came out worst. 
The other two were ez creme and pink mousse glaze (mix of vanilla and red moose glazes from clearkote) the two of which looked similar and both looked better


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

When you apply black hole what's the best method?


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Black Hole/EZ Creme/PMG are all good choices

as Craig said BH came out worse on the M3 that we did but i've used it on other cars in the past and thats the first time i was left disappointed by it

best applied by DA but can get good results by hand with a foam applicator if you don't have a DA


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> Recently ii helped correct an m3 in carbon black with a couple other members. We tested 3 glazes for looks and blackhole came out worst.
> The other two were ez creme and pink mousse glaze (mix of vanilla and red moose glazes from clearkote) the two of which looked similar and both looked better


Interesting Craig. My mates 182 looked immense after blackhole. Then again we didn't try ez on it! I'll see how much difference the EZ makes soon. 

Use any glaze via DA if possible or lowest setting on your rotary mate.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Blackhole is brilliant, I even use it when I don't need its filling properties as it gives such a wet look on the paint.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

gally said:


> Interesting Craig. My mates 182 looked immense after blackhole. Then again we didn't try ez on it! I'll see how much difference the EZ makes soon.
> 
> Use any glaze via DA if possible or lowest setting on your rotary mate.


cool I have a rotary, so something like the 3M blue pad? and work it until it's transparent?


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Blackhole is brilliant, I even use it when I don't need its filling properties as it gives such a wet look on the paint.


Is that on a black car though?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

@ gilford: If you don't have a machine then to get the best out of BH, then you need to try and replicate a machine application by hand as best you can - i.e. you need to 'work it' well. Simply wiping on, allowing to haze and buffing off won't reap the benefits of it imho (same goes for SRP and a few other similar type products). 

Apply a few blobs of it onto your pad (Zaino dual side foam ones are great for this on the black side, but others are available of course - keep it neutral Viper ), then dab the pad around your pre-determined work area (will vary from car to car depending on how a panel breaks up into nice sized sections, and influenced by the weather/panel temperature). Then simply work in with overlapping circular motion with light pressure until the residue 'melts into' the paint leaving very little to buff off. You can buff off straight away, but I tend to do a few panels and then go back to the first to buff. On a cool day in the shade I'll sometimes do the whole car as long as it's not breezy - obviously the longer you leave an unbuffed car; be that anything sitting on the paint: polish, glaze, sealant, wax or whatever, the more chance there is of airborne contaminants settling on the surface before you wipe a microfibre over it, so there are plenty of contributing factors influencing the procedure.

This is how I use it anyway and although it's a fair bit of elbow grease, it works well. Obviously if you've a machine then use that :thumb:

(P.S: if you click on my 'Garage' link, the exterior panel pictures there are with Black Hole only on the paint - no wax or sealant).


----------



## gilford (Jun 9, 2008)

Viper said:


> @ gilford: If you don't have a machine then to get the best out of BH, then you need to try and replicate a machine application by hand as best you can - i.e. you need to 'work it' well. Simply wiping on, allowing to haze and buffing off won't reap the benefits of it imho (same goes for SRP and a few other similar type products).
> 
> Apply a few blobs of it onto your pad (Zaino dual side foam ones are great for this on the black side, but others are available of course - keep it neutral Viper ), then dab the pad around your pre-determined work area (will vary from car to car depending on how a panel breaks up into nice sized sections, and influenced by the weather/panel temperature). Then simply work in with overlapping circular motion with light pressure until the residue 'melts into' the paint leaving very little to buff off. You can buff off straight away, but I tend to do a few panels and then go back to the first to buff. On a cool day in the shade I'll sometimes do the whole car as long as it's not breezy - obviously the longer you leave an unbuffed car; be that anything sitting on the paint: polish, glaze, sealant, wax or whatever, the more chance there is of airborne contaminants settling on the surface before you wipe a microfibre over it, so there are plenty of contributing factors influencing the procedure.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, although I do have a Megs DA :thumb:

So, to answer my question, blackhole is deffo worth a go?


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I tried Blackhole with my DA on a sonus SFX-4 finishing pad and found that the pad absorbed most of the product. I was left slightly underwhelmed with it's filling capability considering the 50/50 shots i'd seen of the dark BMW, but it was my first time using a DA so my technique may have been flawed.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think so yes, on a black car for periodical post-wash top ups to mask the inevitable minor wash marring and the odd swirl that gets inflicted (even with the most careful wash methods, it still happens) it's an ideal product.

Remember also that Black Hole was designed to be suitable for use over and under any wax or sealant, so you don't need to be stripping off anything to apply it. Simply get a layer on whenever you need a boost to gloss or to get a bit of filling and just top it with whatever wax or sealant you use.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well said Viper.

How's your bum from sitting on that fence?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

R222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser has, in my back to back tests, more filling capability than Black Hole. 

Not quite so oily to use but an extremely under-rated product.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

gilford said:


> Super Resin Polish, I didn't think that would be any good as it's available at Halfords
> 
> I've got a load of AG stuff in the boot of the RRS, a "kit" came with it for free, I might give it a try first
> 
> ...


AG super resin polish is a whole new level of product when applied by DA - no dusting, excellent cleaning action and some filling - it's a GREAT product by machine imo.

give it a go before you buy anything else - you might be surprised - try it on the bootlid or bonnet (still a big area on a RRS i know!)

other than that, yes Blackhole is a good product, easy to use by DA but imo, it is slightly hyped on here - i was possibly expecting miracles and it didn't quite deliver that (on my sapphire black BMW E91). in fact when I used it after a good DA correction polish, i was expecting it to add the final 1% but actually i felt i muted the metallic flake a bit over the "just polished" look it had - but the "flake mute" has been hotly contested on here (if your RRS is just plain 'black' then this point won't matter to you)

in conclusion - try the SRP by DA


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

gally said:


> How's your bum from sitting on that fence?


Can get a bit numb but comes with the job. I do have some DW company supplied cream for it though - sits in the bathroom cabinet alongside the 'Don't speak your mind' mouthwash


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! Some man!

Zaino products everywhere with DW stickers stuck over the big Z!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

gilford said:


> Is that on a black car though?


Imperial Blue I have used it on most.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Viper said:


> Remember also that Black Hole was designed to be suitable for use over and under any wax or sealant, so you don't need to be stripping off anything to apply it. Simply get a layer on whenever you need a boost to gloss or to get a bit of filling and just top it with whatever wax or sealant you use.


I love you in a non gay way!


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Viper, could I have 2 coats of BH, then a coat of purple haze, would my blue 3m pad be okay to apply BH atop this veritable shmorgesboard of products?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

3m blue is perfect mate. Just change pads if you're using anything else.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I have always been a BH fan but tried out a new (to me) product quickly last night on my dark blue GTI Rivage restoration project. Prima Amigo...the results were better than BH in my eyes. The car is far from perfect as it needs a respray in places so have not done any paint correction on it at all...so very swirled. A couple of passes with the Amigo...and the results were very good indeed.

Having said all that, BH is still a great product. Amigo just pips it now in my eyes.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

gally said:


> 3m blue is perfect mate. Just change pads if you're using anything else.


Cheers man, I may have inflicted some slight swirling putting it on by hand, should be able to sort it with my trusty rotary!


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Can BH be layered by hand or is one application all thats really needed??


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

2 layers would probably fill a little more but it's a lot more work.

By hand if you have the time go over it twice.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MuZiZZle said:


> I love you in a non gay way!


Mighty glad to hear it! :lol:



country boy said:


> Can BH be layered by hand or is one application all thats really needed??


By hand yes as the cleaners in it don't really 'wake up' until you're doing it by machine. That sounds like a cut 'n' dry situation, but of course there will be a degree of overlap where hand application will still have some cleaning effects in the hand of some users and with others it might not. As for if it's needed, then it's dependent on the car really and the severity of what you're trying to cover up.

I wouldn't ever make out BH is the ultimate glaze product as clearly CG's EZ, Prima Amigo, and the R222, to name but a few, do have some staunch supporters on here. I've not used them so I'm in no position to compare, but I'm generally a fan of Poorboys products so I just tend to use the BH. I have used the Clearkote 'pink' combo and Megs #7 and didn't get on with either as much as BH, but a lot of this game is personal preference and what you get on with, rather than chasing the pack and going with whatever is _'in vogue'_ at that time.

It makes no difference if you're black (hole) or white (diamond)
If you're a boy or a girl, If the PW's pumping it will give you new life,
You're a detailer, yes, that's what you are, you know it....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Viper said:


> It makes no difference if you're black (hole) or white (diamond)
> If you're a boy or a girl, If the PW's pumping it will give you new life,
> You're a detailer, yes, that's what you are, you know it....


:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Is Audi Sprint Blue suitable/dark enough for black hole?...I've been thinking about giving it a go.

Regards
Ross


----------



## BlackFerret (Sep 4, 2009)

From what I've been reading on other posts, BH works on any colour!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ross_cj250 said:


> Is Audi Sprint Blue suitable/dark enough for black hole?...I've been thinking about giving it a go.
> 
> Regards
> Ross


black hole works well on pretty much every colour:thumb:


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

gilford said:


> Sorry, I'm a nOOb at all this, what is SRP and AIO


A noob?..........2years experience with a v1DA you say on RRS I appreciate not the most experienced on here, but noob......hardly:thumb:


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

gilford said:


> Sorry, I'm a nOOb at all this, what is SRP and AIO


A noob?..........2years experience with a v1DA you say on RRS I appreciate not the most experienced on here, but noob......hardly:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Great topic this. I love Black Hole but I never tried something else so can't realy compare (only to White Diamond ).

Here's a detail I did, using mainly BH for correction: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96526&highlight=dirty

At that time I was blown away by the results :argie:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally i prefer pink hole, but every man to himself


----------

